# نريد برنامج gis



## احمدلطفى (23 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من المهندسين لو اى حد عنده برنامج ال gisوياريت لو شرحه موجود يبعتوهولنا لان البرنامج ده خطير جدا ياريت الى عنده البرنامج ده يبعته


----------



## احمد العيسوى (24 يوليو 2006)

*رساله الى الاخ احمد لطفى*

البرنامج اللى انت طالبه ده ممكت تلاقيله كتب كتير قوى وشرحها ممتاز اهم حاجة تبعد عن الكتب الى مش مختصرة


----------



## احمدلطفى (24 يوليو 2006)

طب ممكن اعرف اى كتاب من الكتيييييييييييير دول ياريت اعرف


----------



## ribraheem (26 يوليو 2006)

انا لست خبيرة في هذا المجال الجميل ولكن حسب معرفتي أنه يوجد نوعان من البرامج الخاصة بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية ( GIS) وهما:البرنامج الاول Geomedia والبرنامج الثاني Arcview هو من شركة esri وملحقاته.ويمكن هذا الموقع يساعدكم http://www.mapcruzin.com/free_gis.htmوإذا وجدت مواقع مفيدة سوف أبعثها لكم للمنفعة العامة


----------



## omer gimish (1 أغسطس 2006)

عندي برنامج Arcviewلاكن حجمه كبير ساحاول اضغطه و ارسله انشاء الله


----------



## ribraheem (3 أغسطس 2006)

أنا أبحث عن برنامج ArcGIS هل ممكن أحد يساعدنا بمعلومات أكثر عنه


----------



## اسماعيل هجو (30 أغسطس 2006)

*السودان - الخرطوم-شركة هجليج لخدمات البترول والاستثمار المحدوده*

انا اضم صوتى لصوت الاخوه الذين يطلبون ال Arc GIS لانو والله محتاجين ليهو شديد انا من السودان ومهندس بشركة هجليج للبترول ويا ريت لو اخ محمد يضغط البرنامج ويحملوا على منتدى المهندسين العرب( مهندس اسماعيل احمد شرف الدين)


----------



## اسماعيل هجو (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ismael_hajo**************

GIS is a Decision maker and for all, the GIS software are ArcGIS,Arc/Info,Arcveiw.If any one have a book for these software please help the others .These are software websites
برامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية كاملة ArcGIS 9.1. ArcInfo 9. ArcGIS 9
حمل من هنا :
ArcGIS 9.1 :
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...IS_desktop.zip
---------------------------------------------------
ArcGIS_9:
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...on_Library.iso
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...IS_desktop.iso
اتمنى ان تعم الفائده للجميع
مهندس/اسماعيل احمد شرف الدين هجو 
السودان-شركة هجليج لخدمات البترول
موبايل 00249122050473
------------------------------------
ArcInfo_9:
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...orkstation.iso
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...kstation_2.iso
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ArcPad 7.0:
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...7.0/ArcPad.ico
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...stallGuide.pdf
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...0Agreement.htm
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...d%20ReadMe.htm
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...07.0/Setup.exe
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download....0/autorun.inf
---------------------
ArcPad Application Builder
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...r%20ReadMe.htm
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...%20License.htm
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...d%20Studio.ico
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...lder/Setup.exe
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...er/autorun.inf
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ArcView_9
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download..._9/ArcView.iso
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...eloper_kit.iso
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...ation_code.txt
-------------------------------------------------
Rlis
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...s/Feb_2006.iso
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...s/Nov_2005.iso
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...s_Feb_2005.iso
http://web.pdx.edu/~gisinfo/download...s_May_2005.iso
----------------------------------------------------
Download a fully functional version of ArcPad 7.0 :
http://www.esri.com/software/arcgis/.../download.html
----------------------------------------------------
Access to Labs with GIS software :
http://www.gisinfo.pdx.edu/labs.pdf
مهندس/ اسماعيل احمد شرف الدين هجو
السودان -الخرطوم
شركة هجليج لخدمات البترول والاستثمار المحدوده
موبايل -00249122050473


----------



## ribraheem (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية يا بشمهندس اسماعيل على البرامج التي قمت بتنزيلها وربنا يكثر من أمثالك الذين يحبون أن تعم الفائدة للجميع وإنشاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .
وشكرررررررررررررررررا كثيييييييييييييييييييييييير .


----------



## اسماعيل هجو (5 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا شئ مفيد للجميع نحن نشكر القائمين على هذا العمل الكبير جدا ونسأل الله ان تعم الفائده الجميع


----------



## ahmad khlil (7 سبتمبر 2006)

متشكرين جدا ولكل اهل السودان الشقيق [flash1=http://]WIDTH=400 HEIGHT=350[/flash1]


----------



## nabil2005 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الله يعمر بيتك و يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك يا بش مهندس اسماعيل، صار لي زمان أبحث عن هذه البرامج، و لكن لم أجد سوى نسخ تالفة، على كل جاري التحميل و ان شاء الله الخير على يديك
و شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## nabil2005 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم، الأخ اسماعيل بارك الله بجهودك، و لقد قمت بتحميل برنامج arcview 9
و لكن ماراعني انه وصل إلى مرحلة 606 ميغا ثم عاد إلى الصفر و بدأ التحميل من هذه النقطة، في إشارة إلى ان الملف قد يكون به عطل أو تالف، 
أخي المهندس، هل تأكدت من هذه الملفات و صلوحيتها، و هل من الممكن تحميلها من روابط أخرى، الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء النصيحة و الإفادة لأني أبحث عن هذا البرنامج و لم أجد إلا نسخا غير صالحة
و لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## nabil2005 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء لمن لديه فكرة عن هذا البرنامج ان يقدمها علما أني قضيت 3 أيام لتنزيله من النت
الرجاء الإفادة
وفقكم الله


----------



## مارس (8 سبتمبر 2006)

العزيز اسماعيل لك الشكر علي البرنامج...................
اخوك: ابراهيم حسن؟؟؟
م:مساحة 
من السودان
00249912436539


----------



## اسماعيل هجو (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخوه الأعزاء وبالذات الذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل برنامج arcgis اعدكم بأننى سوف اقوم بضغط البرامج وانزاله على ملتقى المهندسين العرب بعد ان اكمل كورس مكثف مع استاذ قادم من اميركا ومتخصص فى نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه وسوف اقوم بانزال كتاب عن arcgis انشاء الله


----------



## nabil2005 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك أخي المهندس إسماعيل على مراجعتك و إجابتك
و فقك الله ونحن بالإنتظار إن شاء الله


----------



## salem ziad (16 سبتمبر 2006)

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]مشكور يا أخي[/grade][line]


----------



## كيميائي اصيل (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورين يا شبابولكن اريد كراك لبرنامج ESRI ArcGIS Desktop v9.1
ارجوا ان تسعفوني بهذا الكراك و شكرا


----------



## كيميائي اصيل (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شو شباب ماحدا بيقدر يسعفني 
ارجوكوم مضطر على هل كراك


----------



## ribraheem (18 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف حالك يا أخ اسماعيل ان شاء الله تكون انهيت دورتك بسلام ونحتاج الى خبرتك في هالمجال 
أود أن أسألك في تنزيل الarcgis فأنا طالبة حاسوب وبفكر في مشروع عن ال gis لأنه علم جديد حيث اريد أن اعرض خريطة على الموقع الانترنت بس مش عارفة كيف انزل البرنامج عندي على الجهاز ممكن تساعدني.
للعلم أنا نزلت البرنامج الي رفعته الله يبارك فيك وفي اهل السودان الحبيب ولكن عند التنزيل بيطلب License Manager فممكن تساعدني بارك الله فيك
واحتاج إلى برنامج arcims ,arcgis server وانا الآن بحلل في المشروع وجمعت خرائط الاوتكاد وبابحث عن arcgis وعندما وجدته مش راضي ينزل وما هو دونجل


----------



## abu eithar (19 نوفمبر 2006)

والله يازول انت رايع روعة بلدي والله يديك العافية


----------



## ribraheem (9 يناير 2007)

إلى من يبحث عن كراك برنامج ARCGIS فالحمد لله وجدته وهو موجود في المشاركة التالية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=312703#post312703
لا تنسونا من دعواتكم


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (10 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير وفتح على ايديكم عقول الأمة وثبتكم بعلمكم ونفع بكم وبنسلكم .........اللهم آمين


----------



## abo samer (12 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا بشمهندس اسماعيل على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## ribraheem (17 يناير 2007)

وين هـالغيبة يا أخ اسماعيل هجو انا نزلت برنامج arcgis9.0 ونزلت الكراك وكل ما بفتح البرنامج بأدعيلك ربنا يرضا عنك ويرزقك الذرية الصالحة ويزيدك من العلم النافع في الدنيا والآخرة .
وانت وعدتنا بتنزيل كتاب عن arcgis فرجاءً لا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك القيمة.
ولي سؤال إذا حدا بيعرف يساعدني في موقع لتحميل برنامج arcims أو arcgis server


----------



## اسماعيل هجو (18 يناير 2007)

اشكر جميع الاخوه الذين يقدمون برامج ومعلومات عن برامج GIS واوعدتكم بان ارسل لكم كتاب ARCGIS9.1 لكن عندى HARD COPY ووعدنى بsoftcopy انشاء الله بمجرد وصوله من امريكا اقوم بانزاله حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## hasho2200 (18 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا اسماعيل باشا ( الله يفتحها عليك من اوسع ابواب رحمتو ) 
اخوك هاشم من تالته دبلوم مساحة جامعة السودان 
00249922616529


----------



## engramy (23 يناير 2007)

أنا عندي كتب ولكن باللغة الإنجليزية
وإن شاء الله أجيبها وأرفها للأخوه الأعضاء


----------



## hiebies (1 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يجعلك فخر لبلدنا


----------



## engramy (3 فبراير 2007)

ribraheem قال:


> كيف حالك يا أخ اسماعيل ان شاء الله تكون انهيت دورتك بسلام ونحتاج الى خبرتك في هالمجال
> أود أن أسألك في تنزيل الarcgis فأنا طالبة حاسوب وبفكر في مشروع عن ال gis لأنه علم جديد حيث اريد أن اعرض خريطة على الموقع الانترنت بس مش عارفة كيف انزل البرنامج عندي على الجهاز ممكن تساعدني.
> للعلم أنا نزلت البرنامج الي رفعته الله يبارك فيك وفي اهل السودان الحبيب ولكن عند التنزيل بيطلب License Manager فممكن تساعدني بارك الله فيك
> واحتاج إلى برنامج arcims ,arcgis server وانا الآن بحلل في المشروع وجمعت خرائط الاوتكاد وبابحث عن arcgis وعندما وجدته مش راضي ينزل وما هو دونجل



لمزيد من الشرح حول هذا الإستفسار أرجو قراءة مشاركاتي التالية
License Manager

كراك ArcGIS ArcInfo 9.1

موقع لشرح ArcView


​


----------



## engramy (3 فبراير 2007)

ribraheem قال:


> كيف حالك يا أخ اسماعيل ان شاء الله تكون انهيت دورتك بسلام ونحتاج الى خبرتك في هالمجال
> أود أن أسألك في تنزيل الarcgis فأنا طالبة حاسوب وبفكر في مشروع عن ال gis لأنه علم جديد حيث اريد أن اعرض خريطة على الموقع الانترنت بس مش عارفة كيف انزل البرنامج عندي على الجهاز ممكن تساعدني.
> للعلم أنا نزلت البرنامج الي رفعته الله يبارك فيك وفي اهل السودان الحبيب ولكن عند التنزيل بيطلب License Manager فممكن تساعدني بارك الله فيك
> واحتاج إلى برنامج arcims ,arcgis server وانا الآن بحلل في المشروع وجمعت خرائط الاوتكاد وبابحث عن arcgis وعندما وجدته مش راضي ينزل وما هو دونجل



لمزيد من الشرح حول هذا الإستفسار أرجو قراءة مشاركاتي التالية

License Manager

كراك ArcGIS ArcInfo 9.1

موقع لشرح ArcView

​*نأسف لهذا الخطأ في الروابط*


----------



## زيرو ون (9 مارس 2007)

لم اتمكن من تحميل البرنامج دلوني على طريقة احمل بيهه نطاكم الله من رزقة وعافاكم


----------



## زيرو ون (10 مارس 2007)

ياجماعة انطوني الحل اريد هذا البرنامج ويومية ابقى من الصبح الى الليل حتى احمل هذا البرنامج بس ماراضي يتحمل هل هناك عطل في الرابط او في مشكلة انقذوني وفقكم الله واذا في رابط ثاني دلوني علية


----------



## mgmhah (16 مارس 2007)

ألف شكر يا جماعه


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## ahmad khlil (29 أبريل 2007)

والله ان شاء الله ربنا هيعزك ليوم الدين


----------



## falcon_200005 (6 مايو 2007)

ribraheem قال:


> وين هـالغيبة يا أخ اسماعيل هجو انا نزلت برنامج arcgis9.0 ونزلت الكراك وكل ما بفتح البرنامج بأدعيلك ربنا يرضا عنك ويرزقك الذرية الصالحة ويزيدك من العلم النافع في الدنيا والآخرة .
> وانت وعدتنا بتنزيل كتاب عن arcgis فرجاءً لا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك القيمة.
> ولي سؤال إذا حدا بيعرف يساعدني في موقع لتحميل برنامج arcims أو arcgis server


 

ممكن تشرح لنا طريقة عمل الكراك بالعربي وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## زيزينيا11 (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا اسماعيل..................
كنت ابحث عن هذا البرنامج مدة طويلة ........ساحاول تنزيله وربنا يعينني


----------



## زيزينيا11 (10 مايو 2007)

تعبت تعبت ولم يتم التحميل


----------



## زيزينيا11 (10 مايو 2007)

:18: احترت واحتار دليلي


----------



## زيزينيا11 (10 مايو 2007)

الاخ اسماعيل لم يتم تحميل البرنامج ............... ارجو المساعدة 
م/زينب _ارياب _الخرطوم


----------



## زيزينيا11 (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم اخوتى..............
م/زينب_ارياب _الخرطوم


----------



## اسماعيل هجو (12 مايو 2007)

نشكر جميع الاخوه بالملتقى وانشاء الله فى الايام القادمه سوف نحاول انزال كتاب لشرح arcgis9.1 واحب ان اعطى عنوانى للجميع
م/ اسماعيل احمد شرف الدين هجو
السودان 
شركة هجليج لخدمات البترول والاستثمار المحدوده
حى الصفا عمارة شركة هجليج - قسم المشروعات - قسم تخطيط وضبط المشروعات
موبايل 0912290464
وايضا اتصلت على اخت من روسيا تطلب المساعده وغيرت تلفونى السابق واعلاه تلفونى الحالى 
البريد الالكترونى:ismael_hajo*************, ismaelhajo***********


----------



## صفوت احمد القواسمة (14 مايو 2007)

انا موجود لدي وسابعثه ان شاء الله


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا غالى


----------



## سالم خطاب (8 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله.بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (17 يونيو 2007)

نشكر جميع المهندسين لاهتمامهم بتنزيل البرامج, لكن سبق ان قلت انو البرامج كلها عندى لكن كيف طريقه الارسال الروابط طريقه شبه فاشله بالتجربه للبرامج ذات السعه الكبيره. ننتظر الحل. وانا بقترح نستعمل برنامج بتاع داون لود زى ليمى وير ونعمل شير دزكومنت بيناتنا.
لو الفكره عجبتكم حافصل مع العلم ان البرامج متوفره عند اغلب الناس بصوره ناقصه


----------



## عبد الحق الصدق (20 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى السلام عليكم
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى العلمي واريد ان اخبر الاخوة بان البرنامج Arcgis 9.1 موجود وينزل بسهولة في بعض المنتديات المتخصصة واذا سمح المشرفون على المنتدى فساضع لكم الروابط في المداخلة المقبلة
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## sense (30 نوفمبر 2007)

عبد الحق الصدق قال:


> الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى السلام عليكم
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى العلمي واريد ان اخبر الاخوة بان البرنامج Arcgis 9.1 موجود وينزل بسهولة في بعض المنتديات المتخصصة واذا سمح المشرفون على المنتدى فساضع لكم الروابط في المداخلة المقبلة
> اتمنى التوفيق للجميع



يليت تجيب لنا رابط اخي الكريم


----------



## دودو غادة (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منك اخي الكريم بانزال هذا البرنامج لاني محتاجاه بشدة
واشكرك على كل حال


----------



## عبد الحق الصدق (5 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ARCGIS Desktop 9.2

http://rapidshare.com/files/34913200/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/34704568/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/34705430/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/34714815/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.003

http://rapidshare.com/files/34715521/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/34723383/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/34724073/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/34730980/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/34731474/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/34738295/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/34738872/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.010
http://rapidshare.com/files/34751241/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.011
http://rapidshare.com/files/34751442/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.012
http://rapidshare.com/files/34768972/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.013
http://rapidshare.com/files/34752327/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.014
http://rapidshare.com/files/34769593/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.015
http://rapidshare.com/files/34770480/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.016
http://rapidshare.com/files/34929163/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.017
http://rapidshare.com/files/34932091/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.018
http://rapidshare.com/files/34805538/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.019
http://rapidshare.com/files/34811317/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.020
http://rapidshare.com/files/34817180/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.021
http://rapidshare.com/files/34823343/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.022
http://rapidshare.com/files/34829232/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.023
http://rapidshare.com/files/34835879/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.024
http://rapidshare.com/files/34841798/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.025
http://rapidshare.com/files/34848630/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.026
http://rapidshare.com/files/34854804/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.027
http://rapidshare.com/files/34861465/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.028
http://rapidshare.com/files/34868623/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.029
http://rapidshare.com/files/34875185/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.030
http://rapidshare.com/files/34881891/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.031
http://rapidshare.com/files/34887693/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.032
http://rapidshare.com/files/34893477/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.033
http://rapidshare.com/files/34898917/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.034
http://rapidshare.com/files/34903906/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.035
http://rapidshare.com/files/34908862/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.036
http://rapidshare.com/files/34914578/ArcGIS_Desktop_9.2.rar.037
كل ما عليك عمله هو انك تحمل كل الاجزاء ثم تقوم بجمعها
منقول للافادة​


----------



## رفيفو (14 فبراير 2008)

أريد طريقة لتعلم برنامج الgis لو سمحتم


----------



## khalidhusen (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ياريت ياجماعة لوحد قدر يفك ضغط الملفات يقولي الطريقة لأني حملت جميع الملفات ومش قادر افكها


----------



## علي الصدر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

if you have any question about arc Gis Erdas or pci geomatica i will be happy to help you


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 مارس 2009)

الباشمهندس اسماعيل هجو .السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك الرئع والمقدر , اتمنى ان نتقابل ونعرف بعض اخوك م مساحه / عبدالباقى الشيخ الامين -السودان - المدينة المنورة واخذت رقمك وسوف يتم الاتصال بك بمشيئة الله.


----------



## firstart81 (28 يناير 2010)

من فضلكم بعد اذنك مهندس اسماعيل الله يعطيك العافيه ممكن تساعدني ما بعرف انزل البرامج ممكن ترسلهالي ع الميل او تعطيني اماكن اعرف منها انزلها شكرا ليك انا عاجز عن الشكر الله يجزيك خير [email protected]


----------



## رفيفو (4 فبراير 2010)

هذا ملف يحتوي على شرح مفصل عن الgis


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مآثري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## alsadaf2007 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------

